# Looking for an app that lets me see other Lyft drivers while I am in Lyft driver mode.



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

The catch here is I want to remain logged in.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Second phone or tablet running the user app.
BUT...
Remember that when you are logged in, your showing your car on there. I've wondered at times if we are being monitored...


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jamesp1234 said:


> Second phone or tablet running the user app.
> BUT...
> Remember that when you are logged in, your showing your car on there. I've wondered at times if we are being monitored...


Monitored how?


----------



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes your monitored! Everyone has a different algorithm now. PDB time is 90% long rides and they even pause drivers now. Its not the closest passenger. These algorithms are used to exasperate drivers gas, time, and cross pick up. Also. To fit your set algorithm to add up to about the same amount. Matching passengers n drivers in some cases also. Its also lyfts side gig to collect data now from passengers interest in locations, ex.. Thats why they want so many new drivers, they get paid for the data


----------



## PHX777 (Jun 15, 2017)

I use a tablet to drive (which is way better than a phone on the dash BTW) and use my phone to check area for other drivers.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

PHX777 said:


> I use a tablet to drive (which is way better than a phone on the dash BTW) and use my phone to check area for other drivers.


Been doing the same thing for a while ( only difference my phone as primary and tablet as secondary), but recently now when I try and open the rider app on the second device, I get logged off on the primary device. Sort of defeats the purpose for me of not having to mess with the phone on the dash mount.


----------



## PHX777 (Jun 15, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Been doing the same thing for a while ( only difference my phone as primary and tablet as secondary), but recently now when I try and open the rider app on the second device, I get logged off on the primary device. Sort of defeats the purpose for me of not having to mess with the phone on the dash mount.


I haven't tried it with Lyft since 80-85% of my pings are with Uber so not sure.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Your second device must have a different account on it, a friend or partner etc, just not associated with your driver phone number. I use a WiFi only tablet teathered to my driving cell phone, works great. Verizion allows teathering on most accounts, you just use your existing data plan with no additional device fees.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

I drive for both but only use the Uber pax app to avoid ant zones.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

With the new Lyft driver only app you can now open up both driver and PAX app so you shouldn't need 2 devices. Just flip back and forth.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

PTUber said:


> With the new Lyft driver only app you can now open up both driver and PAX app so you shouldn't need 2 devices. Just flip back and forth.


I wish this was true. Pax app won't show cars if driver app is in available mode, but pax app will show cars if driver app is in offline mode. So I still use a second account, especially these days with the vast over supply of cars in our market, daytime at least.

Having watched car assignments now for over a year, it is clear that driver proximity to a call is only one of many factors in ride assignments. I actually think length of time without a call is the main factor if many cars are within say five minutes of the rider.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

Well that sucks! I haven't download the driver only app so I didn't know. I shouldn't have assumed they would make it easier for us! Ha!


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

PTUber said:


> ...I shouldn't have assumed they would make it easier for us! Ha!


Yep, it just kills me that Lyft is considered the driver friendly company with the $2,500 collision deductible and something I actually had a hard time believing:

Every time Lyft wants me to do a long chase of more than 1o minutes, they hide the pre-acceptance map by giving it a scale that is unreadable and useless (I can't even tell the general direction of the rider from my car). At first I thought this was a coincidence, but it has been happening for many months now on every long chase offer, and it returns to a usable scale for shorter offers. Just really sleazy. If you are near a freeway, the time estimate could easily convert to a mile per minute.


----------

